# Final Shoot of 2011



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, after a crazy summer of work and getting married, I finally managed to get in a quick photoshoot last night. She's dirty but I thought the photos came out well. Hopefully there's some changes in store for next year if money flows over the winter..


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Best looking TT I've seen on Vortex! :beer:

RAYS wheels?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!

And yes, Rays wheels. 18x8 et 16 FR 18x9 et 10 rear


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I love these pictures... Your car resembles everything I would like to have done to mine cosmetically. I absolutely love it. :thumbup:

Hope you dont think Im coping you! :laugh:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

LINK FOR "HIDE AWAY" PLATE HOLDER?????

thankyou!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good ben:thumbup:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Hideaway plate holder link

My first one didn't quite survive a full winter of Minnesota road salt. I now use that one in winter, and swap out the functioning one for the summer.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great Ben. Last one is $$$


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Love the shots.. Congrats on the wedding and I wish you a happy marriage! Hopefully there will be money left over for bags, right?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

If you're getting a hideaway plate holder, get the NON-Motorized one... This one has lasted me a few years already through multiple winters and it's fine.

And no money for bags..  Gotta buy a house and potentially a baby hauler


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> I love these pictures... Your car resembles everything I would like to have done to mine cosmetically. I absolutely love it. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you dont think Im coping you! :laugh:


As long as you don't copy my headlights


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> If you're getting a hideaway plate holder, get the NON-Motorized one... This one has lasted me a few years already through multiple winters and it's fine.
> 
> And no money for bags..  Gotta buy a house and potentially a baby hauler


Static makes you cooler anyways


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That's what I keep telling myself too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Same haha. Too bad I inherited the cursed springs....it's only a matter of time


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

looks great lovin the black roof and all the little black details. :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> As long as you don't copy my headlights


Maybe not your headlights, but I might have to come steal your wheels! :laugh:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ben, ALWAY love your car!!!! big turbo now?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Maybe not your headlights, but I might have to come steal your wheels! :laugh:


You can BUY them if you want 



bklnstunt718 said:


> ben, ALWAY love your car!!!! big turbo now?


Thanks! And no BT's right now. I'd actually like to finally chip/turbo back exhaust the car... it's so damn slow haha


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

You may have posted it before, but what's the CF wing add-on?

perhaps you have an updated complete list of mods somewhere?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

It's actually painted piano black (not CF)
Wing is Hofele Turbo

I'll have to see if I created a build thread. I'm sure I did... should be a mod list there.


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info - I did a quick search on threads you started, but didn't see anything along the lines of a build thread, so figured I'd ask


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah i searched too. Maybe I'll have to make one...


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

I want your wheels so bad.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

they're for sale (see sig)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> yeah i searched too. Maybe I'll have to make one...


Do it :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

done!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> done!


:thumbup:


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

Neb said:


> they're for sale (see sig)


 I'm a poor colllege student  if you have them in the spring, then yes, definitely.




PLAYED TT said:


> :thumbup:


 please!


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

SicKKK:banghead:
strong finish!!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I will be copying the wing. But I think you already knew that

I'd like to see someone P-shop the top half of your car black (pillars and hatch). Cf Mirrors would be crazy (don't get me wrong, the car looks awesome).


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

would be too much black IMO. And no CF here that's for sure. Too many elements. Maybe black mirrors would be cool though..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Maybe black mirrors would be cool though..



Funny that you say that. I'm looking to swap silver mirrors with someone.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

mine aren't in great shape though. Pain chipping etc (that's why I'd repaint them black)

I'll still swap them for yours though


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> mine aren't in great shape though. Pain chipping etc (that's why I'd repaint them black)
> 
> I'll still swap them for yours though


Yeah, mine have 1 chip. I think I'm gonna find out what the paint code for Rs4 mirrors is, and have my buddy shoot them.


----------

